# how big



## cj650 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey guys! I have a prairie 360 2008 and i was wondering how big of tires i can run. im fixing to put clutch kit in it. i would like some feed back thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Do a search I know we've talked about it somewhere before. Maybe look at the stickies in the kawi section. And search tire/rim section good


----------

